

Moving testing forward -- pygame.test.  Including tests with your installed packages. - illume
http://renesd.blogspot.com/2008/09/pygametest-moving-testing-forward.html

======
babyshake
I don't see how this is different from how test suites are already
distributed. Perhaps I'm missing something?

~~~
illume
Often test suites are distributed with the source to the package.

This is about including them in the binary distribution. So they are available
in programs people distribute, and also in binaries for mac/windows/ubuntu
etc.

